# Barns and Indoors?



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I've always been curious about what everyones barns and indoors look like, lol. We always see pics of everyones horses, now let's see where they live! I'm going to the barn Tues morning so my hubby can meet my shareboard OTTB,(more like dragging him kicking and screaming, ****.) He's not a horse person, but now that our daughter is riding, he's being tolerant. I'll post pics in a few days!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's the indoor arena (these were taken in the summer): We also have an outdoor, & 2 roundpens. 


















Hehe I was guiding Ozzy (old boy, he just retired) over small jumps. He can't jump as high as he used to, since he's old. Love him!  










 Entrance to the barn (srry it's dark)- LOTS of stalls & room!


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

don`t got any yet we moved to my trainers neww barn in december


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

PopTart, is that your barn, I have been trying to get some opinions from people who have those type of barns. Have been thinking about putting one on my farm. Could you pm me or give me you pro and cons about that arena? I am wondering how well they hold up to wind, ice, and snow?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The only pic I currently have has a horse in the way but I will post it anyway. The isle is dirty because we keep our dogs tied there and there is a wheelbarrow parked right in the middle.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, that's the place where I ride at, & they really do hold up nice.  In the winter, if it's windy we close it (there's a big door kinda thingy) & it keeps the wind right out! It is not too warm in the winter as it's not heated, but believe me, it does help! I really like it. It keeps you cool in the summer, too, since it's like a shade!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't have a barn or an indoor. Wild and fancy free for me :]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Also, when I ride in the outdoor arena (which can also be used for dressage) I like it too, esp. in the nice spring days!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's a pic of the indoor. (Max is guarding the gate. :wink It's been converted into an indoor paddock because the one's outside are deep rock hard mud with ice on top. It's really nice in the summer though, when it's all cleaned up. It's supposed to be the biggest indoor in northwest Indiana. That might've changed though. It's been used for many Brian Newburt and Jerry Munns Clinics.
The only problem is that now there is no where for me/boarders to ride. :-x 
The stalls go around the indoor, about 20 stalls all together. We have a newer add-on to the barn that contains 7 stalls. The original barn's doing alright for being over 100 years old. lol


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

nice pics everyone! Keep them coming! I went out to the barn to visit Stevie this morning, but forgot to take pics of the barn, lol. My husband was whining that he was too cold(wah wah wah) so I was trying to keep him happy. Oops. I'll get them soon!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

First is the outside before the first horse arrived. Still looks mostly the same except everything is cleaned up around! My chicken coop is gone too. Have to rebuild a better one for this year's crop!

Then is the inside after horses -- but now the "stall" is gone. I decided I don't need it and it was a constant worry and pain in the rear!

Last is the most recent pic, but even this is old. Sorry for the quality, but it's one of the few photos I have of this lovely horse that we lost to trauma.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Here are some of mine:










barn front, I board at a really small show barn









inside the stall

















outside my stall (not very neat, I know)










indoor



















Turn out

















Tack room


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I know I already posted a lot of pictures, but I love this one


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a slide show of my barn during Christmas....
<br>
<div style="width:480px; text-align: center;"><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://w44.photobucket.com/pbwidget...bucket.com/albums/f14/Txpeach182/9d383627.pbw" height="360" width="480"><a href="Slideshows on photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/slideshows/btn.gif" style="float:left;border-width: 0;" ></a><a href="Slideshow of Barn at Christmas - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/slideshows/btn_viewallimages.gif" style="float:left;border-width: 0;" ></a></div>


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Supermane, your barn is awesome! :shock:


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is a link to the farm where I am volunteering and riding at the moment. It is a lovely place and i love the arenas and stable lay out. They keep it so tidy too, its great!
Lend A Hand Horse Farm


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome pictures you guys!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't have pictures of the actual indoor arena we have but I have a video. An old thread and it's not the best view to see the arena but it will give you an idea.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-videos/scary-tarp-part-2-video-19744/


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> Supermane, your barn is awesome! :shock:


Lol, thanks. We have an outdoor too, but I don't have any pictures, nor where there any on the site....


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Great pics everyone! I PROMISE that as soon as I am able to get to the barn again(risk of contaminating my incision from surgery, since I'm now battling infection) I will get some pics up.


----------

